# [VIDEO] NFC and the Nexus Devices



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I am attempting to demonstrate the NFC capabilities of the Nexus 4 and Nexus 7 devices.

If you are interested in purchasing the same NFC tags that I used, go to:
http://www.tagsfordroid.com

Remember, the Nexus 4 and Nexus 10 devices MUST uses NTAG203 compatible tags, whereas the Nexus 7 and many other devices can use the MIFARE tags.


----------

